# Spiderman 3 Villains leaked by Dunst....



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://syfyportal.com/article.php?id=2054

The 2 villains in the new Spiderman movie will be Sandman and.....

VENOM!

The fanboys may now commence twitching in spasmodic glee...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW there isa second rumor circulating that both actors will play the same villain-----The Chameleon.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My guess is that Venom is the main villian, Sandman is a side villian that doesn't play a large role, and Green Goblin II shows up at the end, readying himself and us for Spider-Man 4.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I just wish there's one villain. It's slowly becoming the Batman franchise. Riddler/Two Face, Catwoman/Penguin.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree. One villain is good enough. More than that and you get bogged down trying to follow two subplots.

Batman Returns would have been a much better movie if they just focused on Catwoman and ditched the Penguin (who sucked the fun out of every scene he was in)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sandman was the favorite villain of Sam Raimi. If the rumors are true (and often they are not) he hasa prety big role. But then again I don't know how you do the Venom story without eating up a lot of screen time.


----------

